# The 12 days of Christmas  post here



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 13, 2017)

The Cabe Advent calendar  we are going to get this started a little early this year 12 days to Christmas eve  post a photo of one of your favorite bikes it can be yours or a friends or any bike. one for each day till Christmas eve let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas eve thank you


----------



## Cory (Dec 13, 2017)

My 57 Wasp in Huntington Beach on this sunny December morning. I love So. Cal.  




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 13, 2017)

for the first day my beautiful all original 1935 Schwinn motor bike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 14, 2017)

For today is my original 1937 roadmaster let's see some other cool bikes 12 days till Christmas Eve


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2017)

Last years link; locked for safety https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/t...istmas-returns-a-cabe-advent-calendar.101616/
A Roadster Custom by @Joe Buffardi


----------



## Iverider (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 15, 2017)

My  original super for this day


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2017)

So, this is a Sears bike built by Murray of Ohio that I like.
Best picture is @MantonSmith 
Special mention to @Balloontyre for digging in his attic to show me another. 
Merry Christmas. Enjoy the Ride.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 15, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> My  original super for this day View attachment 724819 View attachment 724821 View attachment 724823 View attachment 724820 View attachment 724821
> 
> View attachment 724822



They need a "Really Like" button for this one..


----------



## tech549 (Dec 16, 2017)

41 iver Johnson super mobike


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 16, 2017)

'34 Schwinn Excelsior B10E


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 16, 2017)

"Days of Thunder" barn, Mooresville, NC.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 16, 2017)

Ho ho ho today we have an original 48  five star Columbia two-tone green one of my favorite bikes let's see your favorite bikes merry Christmas


----------



## John G04 (Dec 16, 2017)

My original 1953 schwinn panther.


----------



## Space66 (Dec 17, 2017)

1956 Black Phantom


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 17, 2017)

Elgin Twin 4 Star


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 17, 2017)

'36 Iver Johnson Model 87m Mobicycle.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2017)

Today brings us to old blue a original blue Schwinn panther happy holidays


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2017)

Eight days till Christmas let's see what you got posted up some beautiful bikes for the holidays all yeah


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 17, 2017)

My 39.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 18, 2017)

1948 Rollfast


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 18, 2017)

My original Higgins Exhaust bike 





In as found condition bent bars and all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> My original Higgins Exhaust bike View attachment 726522View attachment 726523
> 
> In as found condition bent bars and all
> 
> ...



 Wow Nice beautiful original bike I love it


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2017)

Merry Christmas.
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser; Favorite Fenderless rider.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 19, 2017)

'35 Elgin


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2017)

I can't decide, or the three ghosts of Christmas.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a CABE post planned for Christmas...not gonna spoil it!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 19, 2017)

My new Xmas present


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 19, 2017)

.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 20, 2017)

1955 Murray Fleetline


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Jay81 (Dec 21, 2017)

1929 American Flyer


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## rickyd (Dec 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 727434



Eat your heart out Ansel Adams


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2017)

1936 Packard LWB Single bar Roadster


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 22, 2017)

1937 Schwinn Ace Motorbike


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2017)

1937 Syracuse; Tall Frame, Westfield 60th Anniversary, original Moto balloon with suspended locking tool-box tank.
Rides awesome....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 22, 2017)

My 1939 WESTFIELD MOTO BIKE ...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2017)

My 30s Shelby as found 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 22, 2017)

I want to get into the Christmas spirit so for tonight and under the tree is my Dayton TF Big lit tank.


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 22, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Last years link; locked for safety https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/t...istmas-returns-a-cabe-advent-calendar.101616/
> A Roadster Custom by @Joe Buffardi
> View attachment 724289




Are the wheels the real moon Eyes disks? This is my fave so far! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas Eve, eve.
1936 Electric, C model frame with accessories



 
NFS


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Jay81 (Dec 23, 2017)

1937 Viking Streamline (Westfield)


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 23, 2017)

1937-Colson Vogue


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 23, 2017)

SHEBY FLYING CLOUD 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 727694




What’s the daily rental on that one? Cool picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 23, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 727364




Like your style on this one.  Bet it’s a great rider!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 23, 2017)

Iver #2 this week. Christmas was great this year.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow that’s a cool Iver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2017)

One for the racers....TOC.. Miami oh ya!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas!
1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty paperboy Special


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 24, 2017)

Christmas Eve.  Schwinn Mead Ranger.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 24, 2017)

1939 Monark 5 Bar


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 728497



The finale!


----------



## COB (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Christmas


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 24, 2017)

Christmas 1942



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## rickyd (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## slick (Dec 25, 2017)




----------

